# Hyperion Asset Management



## Ant634 (22 January 2022)

Hi All, 
Newbie here.  Wondering if anyone has a view on Hyperion Asset Management.  
They have three funds - Global Growth, Australian Growth and Small Companies.  The long term fund performance looks great.
Multiple articles on the web commend them on being one of few funds that consistently outperforms the benchmark.  They have also won multiple awards.
Wondering if anyone has any thoughts or opinions on them.
Thanks !


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2022)

Ant634 said:


> Hi All,
> Newbie here.  Wondering if anyone has a view on Hyperion Asset Management.
> They have three funds - Global Growth, Australian Growth and Small Companies.  The long term fund performance looks great.
> Multiple articles on the web commend them on being one of few funds that consistently outperforms the benchmark.  They have also won multiple awards.
> ...




Looks like they're performing well, on the surface of it. Need to compare like-to-like funds for a better perspective and check fees. Would also pay to compare ETFs which are another way of investing in a basket of assets in niche sectors up to global stocks. I held a number of Platinum funds for a few years on the basis of past performance, and I lost money. 





__





						Managed Funds | Canstar
					






					www.canstar.com.au


----------



## Ant634 (22 January 2022)

Thanks @Sean K.  Really appreciate your insights.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2022)

Ant634 said:


> Thanks @Sean K.  Really appreciate your insights.




As a disclaimer of sorts, I don't do managed funds because my Super does that. I'm not even buying any of the big Mums and Dads stocks at the moment, because my Super does that too. Unless there's a significant crash, my $$ are deployed to the outliers where you can win or lose quite significantly. But, you need to be watching the market closely to take advantage of peaks and troughs to make that work. Good luck.


----------



## Ant634 (22 January 2022)

Thank you.  I understand and agree.
I already have exposure to property and, like you, have my super in the stock market.  I'm looking now to put some money in a higher risk higher return investment that doesn't require my active involvement, and also is liquid (unlike property and super).  The Hyperion funds seemed to tick the right boxes.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2022)

My memory of Hyperion was that their best days were when they were young, fresh and, most important, *small*. That is when outperformance is so much easier to achieve. Nimble and all that.

I tried to discover how much FUM there is, now, but found the website self promotional and obsfuscatory.

Pity. Red Flag.


----------



## Ant634 (23 January 2022)

One fund is listed on the ASX and so investors have the option to buy units there or directly with the Responsible Entity.
Is there any advantage of one over the other ?


----------



## So_Cynical (23 January 2022)

The Aust fund has done well and has a lots of funds under management.


			https://www.hyperion.com.au/app/uploads/HAGCF-Fund-Update-December-2021-1.pdf
		

However the out performance seems to be clearly linked to the funds exposure to Tech, 
Afterpay and Xero make up over 20% of the fund. MER is high at 0.95%


----------



## Ant634 (24 January 2022)

Does it make a difference buying units on the ASX or buying from the Responsible Entity ?


----------

